# New York City



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

OK I AM STARTING THIS BECAUSE I DON'T SEE ANYONE FROM HERE BUT ME :crying:
OK NEW YORKER LETS GET TOGETTHER AND CLEAN UP THIS TOWN I AM IN QUEENS


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Come On Nyc Plowers*

ok Let Help Each Other Out 
If Anyone Knows A Good Web Site For Weather And Cams That Show Nyc Or Long Island Put A Link Here


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Have u even had any snow? Everything I hear anything about new york, it's like 70 degrees out!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

dakotasrock;490726 said:


> Have u even had any snow? Everything I hear anything about new york, it's like 70 degrees out!


more snow then Ive gotten. Watched the guys plow the port aurthority bus terminal on 41st street with a jeep for hours last storm, was pretty funny


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been out and shoveled 2 times and then a bit another time. Unless we get a buttload of snow later on in the season- which we might- I'm done with this stupid ass business- I'll make more next year selling my snowblowers!


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*We Need Snow!!!!!!!!!*

I'LL SAY!!! LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOIN SOUTH:realmad: SOMETHING HAS TO GIVE, WE SHOULD HAVE COLD AIR IN PLACE THIS WEEK SO LETS SEE.....OTHERWISE, MY STUFF MIGHT GO NEXT YEAR TOO!!! 2 BAD WINTERS IN A ROW HURTS:crying:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

dakotasrock;490726 said:


> Have u even had any snow? Everything I hear anything about new york, it's like 70 degrees out!


Yes we have had snow. But for the last 4 or 5 years we have had maybe 3-6 events. But in years before that, we got alot of snow like everyone else. Everyone is feeling the effects of snow less winters. Then again we always seems to get a few small storms, like 2-4" then there is one good one. payup As far as being70 degrees out, It hasnt been that warm. It has been mild November and December, and part of January. (45-60) These last 2 weeks have been cold. With even a few days below 20. Now if you guys North of us stopped hogging all the snow, maybe we would get some.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

This business is not for the faint at heart. Let's face it, I'm not happy with the past 2 winters either, but the weather runs in cycles. '78-'84 were good snow years, '85-'88 were not, '89-'94 were good again, '95 was so-so, '96-'98 sucked, '99-'04 were pretty decent, '05 was mediocre, '06-today we are back in the slump. What I am trying to say is, we should (hopefully) get better again in the next few winters, then we'll be back to complaining about no snow. BTW- I am not saying that I have scientific studies that back this up, it's simply a theory I've come up with based on my observations through the years. During the slow years I sell off the older, more beat equipment then when things start looking better, I replace what was sold with newer stuff. My simple system that works for me!!


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*it's snowing in new york city*

but it's just a tease like always , dam dam dam:realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

danknight60;512882 said:


> but it's just a tease like always , dam dam dam:realmad:


That snow lasted all of 5 minutes. What a tease, we will get something though. I have seen so much plows, spreaders and trucks for sale in the last month it isnt funny. It is a good time to buy. I am going to wait to almost the end of this month. If get no snow ill drive up to my dads house and play up there. But in the mean time ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Good News on the horizon... Possible snow event tomorrow evening (Tuesday night) then changing to rain but they say we could get an inch or more before the change over, yipppeee, maybe I will get called... And then Sunday the 16 they are calling for a Winter Storm, ooohhhhhh 32 degrees and they actually have snow flakes, I repeat snowflakes on the weathermap for that day... goody goody gumpdrops...


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

*same old same*

the weather looks like it will worm up and give us rain again.......i need at least one or two good wons this saeson.......


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Well first they said 1/2".. Then they said 1-3" then changing to rain by midnight. Then they said 1-3" and if it dont change to rain 1-2'. Well we got 2" on the island. Changed over from snow to sleet, around 6:30 then all rain by 9 pm. Still got to plow though.  How did everyone else make out.?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Finally Snow... and lots of rain... First push of the season working under new sub. Worked out good. The one thing that totally sucked was the traffic... It took me 1.5 hours to get home from work at 3:30pm and only drove 25 miles.. People are truly ********... I passed over 17 accidents, counted them all during those 25 miles... Other than that and the sloppy rain slushy mess at the end of the night it went well... The beast held up and got me home in one piece. I got a good 9 hours in after working 10 hours at my 9 to 5...and hope for some more snow soon... We got around 3 to 4 inches in some parts of the island before switching to pouring rain... I couldnt belive this morning when I woke up to 50 degrees and it was all gone...


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well it happened!!! about 2 inches or so here, got to do all accounts finished around 1am...
wasted some salt earlier in day (should have waited) but customers were calling at 4pm!!!
Very heavy rain though throughout the night, makes you wonder. Best part of night was a grilled cheeze sandwich fries and baked clams at my favorite diner at 2am!!!!! payup Good Luck guys.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I cant believe it is 50 either and all the snow is gone. :crying:. But atleast we got some.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

maybe More On Sunday, Cross Your Fingers


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

b][/b]ok guys it's that time of year again to get those plows out and make sure they are working and not leaking (like mine) and ready Togo .... They said this year is goner be a bad one i hope so i am dieing here


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

I only about 60 miles north east of queens ,if that ,and the past few have been crappy up this way too.
Lets hope this winter we get some snow , we sure need it thi$ year .


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes we really need it the pass 2 years have sucked i was thinking of giving up on the business i was spending more money to fix my truck and plow then i was making


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Old HM on accu weather said their was cold and storms coming this weak
Looks like 40s and rain in NY.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Well lets just hope we get something plowable around the end of the month of december , that is about the norm . We sure have not been getting good storms the past few years I think we are overdue lets hope this winter is a good one . 
It just kills me when upstate gets clobberd and we get squat or rain. THINK SNOW ,and we just have to see what happens.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys i found this on my weather forum.....whats the reciep for a great winter in NYC! Dam the early 2000's where so much fun!





A great winter around NYC has to have a big snow a foot or more with very cold temperatures...The rest of the winter has to have a period of two to three weeks of frequent snowfalls( at least three events)...Snow falling on existing snow cover...Starting from 1960 the winters that fall into this category...
1960-61...A Blizzard on 12/11-12/1960...A three week period from 1/15-2/7/1961 of record cold and snowfalls...
1963-64...A 6" snowfall just before Christmas...A blizzard on 1/12-13/64...A February with frequent snowfalls...
1966-67...A 7" Christmas Snowstorm...A February 7th blizzard...Frequent snows Feb/Mar...
1977-78...A major snowstorm in a stormy January...A blizzard February 6-7th...Frequent snows into early March...
1993-94...Frequent snow and ice from late Dec and January...Heavy snows in February...frequent snows/ice late Feb. into March...
1995-96...Frequent snows from late Nov. into Dec...A January Blizzard...More snows Feb/Mar...
2002-03...A Christmas snowfall...Frequent light snows in Jan...Frequent snows in Feb. with a huge snowstorm...
2003-04...A major snowstorm 12/5-6/2003...Frequent snow and cold in January...
2004-05...A January Blizzard...Frequent Snows late Feb. into March...

1960-61 had the greatest three week period of winter weather...
1995-96 had the most snowstorms and total snowfall...
1993-94 had the most ice/ snow and cold combo...


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

ahh the good old days ..... when it used to snow . North Jersey sure as heck could use it too. Pretty soon guys at least the cold is kicking in now and then to get the ground frozen , that is a good start anyway


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

storm king;654033 said:



> ahh the good old days ..... when it used to snow . North Jersey sure as heck could use it too. Pretty soon guys at least the cold is kicking in now and then to get the ground frozen , that is a good start anyway


Yeah dec 5th it like to snow here for us, watch that date guys! Im of to bed...nite!


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

OK I will keep my fingers crossed for us on Dec 5 th ...... your guess sounds as good as any.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

wello its dec 7th and dam dam dam  no snow :crying:
queens was just a big show nothing stayed 
i need another truck so i need it to snow badly


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey guys it's coming tomorrow and sunday yahoooooooo


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

danknight60;682388 said:


> hey guys it's coming tomorrow and sunday yahoooooooo


Does Queens get plowed by those large garbage trucks for your city streets? I see them on TV news sometimes and was always wondering why they do that? Or is that a different borough?


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea those big rigs do the streets but we got the stores and buildings and if it bad enough they ask use to help


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the snow was some what good and some money but broke the plow so i am getting ready to fix it money in one hand and out the other


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i got 15 hours in so i cant complain


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;684344 said:


> i got 15 hours in so i cant complain


Got about 12-13 in my self, not a bad storm at all.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

18+ hours for me!!! $$$$$


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

well i hope we get more soon


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

danknight60;691604 said:


> well i hope we get more soon


Hopefully January.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Mabey wendsday, lets hope


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

They just posted for Wednesday for my area. Along with Friday and Saturday. Lets hope is right.


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

n e one heard bout this week possible storms brewing ))))))))) I hope please lets do some kinda snow dance i wanna get out nd use my equipment


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a mix headed up this way, and that is usually bad news for the folks south and east of here closer to the city and Long Island. 
I hope we all get a plowable snow and don't want to jinx us but ,it looks like the typical more rain than snow deal headed our way again , and usually that means it will only be warmer the closer to the ocean you are . 
I think I am gonna try and do a snow dance like Pert Snow was posting about and hope it will cool things down around here and give us a big NOR-EASTER that we are long over due for in these parts.
Hang in there fellas ,maybe the snow dance will work


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*let it snow let it snowwwwwww*

yes i think we are goner get something in the next 3days it's goner snow from Saturday to Tuesday so i hope we get somthing out of this i already have been doing my snow dance lol:redbounce


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

... Looks like 3-6 for Saturday and possibly alittle more overnight into Sunday. Looks like even another possible storm coming for Tuesday... This winter is turning out OK...


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like up here in orange county we are in the 4 to 6 inch snow range, It looks like it will be cold enough for you guys south of here to get snow too near the city and long island.
Get ready to drop the plow fellas , IT'S GONNA SNOW ! ! ; )


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

Everybody on LI go back to sleep,1-3 with rain :realmad:


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

why do we have weather men why not just guess.........they get paid for being wrong....another disappointing snow event.....i was able to get some hours but we need a real snow fall.......:crying:


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.rbrsnow.com/html/getweather.html thats were i get my weather from.. just got back from plowing myself.. to bad it was some crappy snow... doesnt even plow good hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well now what.................they say tomorow and thursday.........should i put my plow on?????


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well new york is fun this year!


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

I am pretty much fed up with the weather geeks too .... I think I will just do it the old fashoned way and look at the sky  Hope you guys around the city get some snow and not a mix this time .
I really can't complain this year it's been pretty good in orange co. so far , good luck fellas


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

danknight60;490615 said:


> OK I AM STARTING THIS BECAUSE I DON'T SEE ANYONE FROM HERE BUT ME :crying:
> OK NEW YORKER LETS GET TOGETTHER AND CLEAN UP THIS TOWN I AM IN QUEENS


nyc gotta be 250 @ hr . regs


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;731877 said:


> well now what.................they say tomorow and thursday.........should i put my plow on?????


1-3" Tuesday night in to wednesday morning. Starting after 3am. Hopefully it starts before that, we will see.



DURAMAXPLOW2003;731913 said:


> Well new york is fun this year!


You got that right, Ill take these little guys any day of the week.



Turbodiesel;732316 said:


> nyc gotta be 250 @ hr . regs


Huh?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hopefully it doesnt start turning to rain until after 10am...


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

just another bust storm wasnt even supposed to come north enough to hit us now it goes and is gona kill new england its redic getting tired of this


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in brooklyn! Can't wait for our mini storm tomorrow!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

bluerage94;732979 said:


> Hopefully it doesnt start turning to rain until after 10am...


You got that right Nick. As long as there's 2 or 3 down around the morning rush like they're saying, it can do whatever it wants the rest of the day. More snow than rain would be nice though.

PS - guess nothing ever came of the dairy out east right?


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i am ready for whatever comes.......1 to 3 i will take 3.....payup


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't shoot the messenger but they are saying 1 to 3 up here so don't be suprized if you get nothing plowable down there , I will be suprized if we get it up here .


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

the forecast has been constantly changing... Looks like 1-3 on the southshore and 2-4 up on the northshore....


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

not a bad litle storm........i got 9 hours in......wish the rain was snow but welcome to new york


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

That storm worked for me- 9 hours as well from 4:30 am to 1:30 pm

gonna chug coffee and check the houses for icing and a CaCl app. if needed


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not a bad day at all....


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Not too shabby, had 2 to almost 4 depending upon where I was working. Heavy pm rain took care of most of the cleanup work, salted a bit this am. Now they're saying a Noreaster for Tuesday. Hope it tracks just inside the 40/70, if it does we'll be out for longer than we can stand!! Oh, but wait this is LI, we'll get a tease and then WHAMO, it'll all turn to crap!


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

nooooooooo.....no nor'easter I prefer 2" or nothin!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

docsgmc;735007 said:


> not a bad litle storm........i got 9 hours in......wish the rain was snow but welcome to new york


About that for me, not bad at all. The freaking rain sucks. It always ends up like that.



linycctitan;735375 said:


> Not too shabby, had 2 to almost 4 depending upon where I was working. Heavy pm rain took care of most of the cleanup work, salted a bit this am. Now they're saying a Noreaster for Tuesday. Hope it tracks just inside the 40/70, if it does we'll be out for longer than we can stand!! Oh, but wait this is LI, we'll get a tease and then WHAMO, it'll all turn to crap!


I thought it was about 4-5" here by me. It was nice to plow it, then warms up so that the lot is wet and nice and clean looking. I didn't hear anything about a Nor Easter. I just heard flurries on Friday night and some more on Tuesday. But who knows.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

We had about 4-5" in Hauppauge. Think someone is going to get pounded Monday into tuesday, but we'll end up with rain I am sure


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like a blizzard for Penn but heavy rain for us........


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

bluerage94;736363 said:


> Looks like a blizzard for Penn but heavy rain for us........


What else is new. Oh well, maybe it will work out for us.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok it's that time of the year again all you new yorker in the city let take care of this town


----------

